# Leaky fuel filler neck



## ninja27 (Nov 25, 2010)

Fellow Canadians,

anyone experience a leaking fuel filler neck? I have a 2006 Nissan X-trail and every time I go fill up some gas, I observe a few drops dripping from underneath the car.

I've done some research on the matter, and it appears that there was a recall on X-trail's outside of Canada with certain years. So i guess its a problem that could affect outside years but Nissan won't admit to it. 

Anyways, has anybody attempted to change the neck themselves? How hard was it? Does anyone know the price the dealer charges? Part Number? 

Thanks


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Your fuel filler tube neck has rusted and that's where the fuel leak is coming from and yes, it was part of a global recall (except Canada).

If you choose not to fight Nissan Canada to have it done under the recall warranty, you can order the fuel filler neck from them (which I believe cost $185.00 as stated HERE) and get a mechanic to change it for you.

Anything to do with fuel is better left to the professionals to fix.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

Just happened to me, i was the second one they saw this week. They were telling me to call nissan canada see what i can do at least make a complaint and it may become a recall in canada and if it does i'll get my money back with the receipt


----------



## Caledon_Jeff (Jan 6, 2013)

This just happened to me yesterday. I immediately took my 2005 X-Trail to my local dealership. The repair estimate is over $900 after tax. After finding out about this issue through this forum, I will definitely be following up with Nissan Canada. How can this be a recall issue everywhere else but in Canada? Crazy!

I know this thread is now over a year old, but has anyone else in Canada experienced this and, if so, did you follow up with Nissan Canada for any recourse?


----------



## vinicus (Sep 1, 2012)

*fuel filler neck*

I had the same problem roughly at 120k or so.
After finding out the price of repair ($900) i kept putting it off
until i could find some time to attempt this job. 
To avoid any excess gas dripping i wouldn’t fully fill the tank 35L max,
unless i was doing lots of HWY driving.
18 months later i purchased the fuel filler neck from nissan, but still 
couldn't make the time for a DIY, so i checked my ego as well
as some garages. I found a shop that quoted me 
between $150 – $250 ca$h
$200 later the job was done. 

Purchase the part and find a mechanic you can trust.
Nissan dealership = Rip-off ! ! !


----------



## romanlance (Aug 4, 2013)

Ok. So mine is leaking now just as previously described. Nissan cost is 550 plus tax.no one there wants to discuss why Canadian vehicles were excluded from the recall. Anyone make any headway with Nissan Canada or regulating government agencies. I don't think such treatment should be tolerated.


----------



## Sonj (Aug 28, 2013)

thanks to google and finding this forum I called Nissan this morning as my 2002 X Trail was leaking petrol when refuelling. They checked the reg and found 3 outstanding recalls on the car so its booked in next week for a new fuel filler pipe, oxygen sensor and engine sensor, all free and courtesy car for the day too, I only phoned to get a price on the filler pipe so ended up saving a small fortune to be honest 

In the UK by the way.


----------



## romanlance (Aug 4, 2013)

*Nissan Canada Response*

I contacted Nissan Canada customer care service this morning about why Canadian x-trails were not recalled for the faulty fuel filler pipe, even when they were manufactured before December, 2004 and boasted the VIN number of recalled vehicles. The female parrot with whom I spoke was only programmed to tell me no recall had been issued for my vehicle. I could have told her that information. Canadian owners were excluded, probably because this vehicle was not widely sold in Canada. I intend to hassle Nissan Canada through consumer groups and government agencies untill they wish that I had purchased a vehicle from any manufacturer but them. My local garage found through discussions with Nissan techs that some have been quietly replaced by Nissan Canada. X-Trail owners, keep up the pressure on this manufacturer. Squeaky wheels do get the grease. any assistance ,connections and advice you may have is greatly appreciated.


----------



## romanlance (Aug 4, 2013)

*Like a pitbull...*

Today, I launched an inquiry through Transport Canada to see why Canadian X-Trails were excluded from the recall even though they meet the criteria. I paid to have my vehicle torn down enough that I could see the filler tube and I compared it to the replacement. The problem is easy to see, as is the new, improved fix. It is being repaired all over the world as we speak, except in Canada. My service manager says there have been two 2005s in with this problem in the last two weeks. The dealership does not care who pays the hefty charge of approximately 5 hours and a part worth 183 dollars before tax. I do. If it was dangerous in over 100 other countries, it is dangerous in ours. Transport Canada has a division called Defects and Recalls. I would encourage anyone not getting satisfaction from Nissan Customer Service ( namely, everyone) to use this government agency to bring pressure on manufacturers. 
I was in to investigate trading my 2008 Altima S :jump::jumpn a left over 2013 Altima SV last week but I have so little confidence in this company right now that I think I will look further afield. Tomorrow I plan to visit my MP's office to keep the pressure on TC.


----------



## brohmank (Oct 8, 2013)

Just had the same problem. Dealer has been helpful but can't really do much as Nissan Canada has not issued a recall. I called Nissan Canada and got the robot lady on the phone who could not get me off the phone quick enough. Send emails to the Nissan Canada president - no word back yet. I also filled out a Transport Canada Defect Claim Form - hopefully they get enough complaints on this problem to force Nissan Canada to do a recall. Everyone who has this problem should submit the defect form to Transport Canada - it only takes a few minutes. Here is the link. 
https://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/7/PCDB-BDPP/fc-cp.aspx?lang=eng


----------



## Neil21 (Oct 28, 2013)

I am from Ontario, Canada and I have exactly the same problem with my 2006 Nissan X- trail. I had three different occurrences of fuel leakage when I filled-up the tank. Then, I started to fill up the gas only partially; normally I used to fill up 50 Liters and now fill up only about 40 Liters. Suddenly, last week my "Service Engine Soon" light was on. I went to a Nissan dealership this morning and they are quoting $700 to fix it. I have not fixed it yet, I am very concerned as my service engine light is ON now. If there is something more serious I would not know it. Nissan Canada should recall these vehicles and fix the problem. Let's file a complaint to Transport Canada everybody and compel Nissan to address this issue.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

This occurred on my 2005 xtrail, 150,000km. Leaks when topping up tank, service engine soon light is on....this light will indicate emissions issues, fuel tank leaks etc. I would not pay them 100. To pull codes. After having neck fixed it should clear, otherwise disconnect battery for a while. I am having this repaired as I have an emissions test coming up in a few months and doubt it would pass this this problem.
Ps I entered a complaint through the transport Canada link in earlier post.


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

*Filler neck defect*

Here is what the defect looks like. Had mine replaced today. You can see where the coating has just peeled off and the pipe corroded, several holes. This is on a 2005 xtrail with 150,000 kms. Service engine soon light went out.



image by Mr. Nuke, on Flickr


image by Mr. Nuke, on Flickr


----------



## romanlance (Aug 4, 2013)

nuke said:


> Here is what the defect looks like. Had mine replaced today. You can see where the coating has just peeled off and the pipe corroded, several holes. This is on a 2005 xtrail with 150,000 kms. Service engine soon light went out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great. Did you get any cooperation from nissan canada?
My dealer quoted 660, tax in.


----------



## blue six (Nov 15, 2013)

Add me to the list. 2005 X-Trail, 132,000 km, leaking in the same general location as shown in the photos above. Local dealer quoted $CDN 390.66 plus tax for repair. Interestingly, I've come across a 2007 Transport Canada recall for the Pathfinder/Infinity QX4 that addresses what appears to be an identical problem. See Road Safety Recalls Database


----------



## brohmank (Oct 8, 2013)

Send an email to the president of Nissan Canada and cc Transport Canada's recalls division. A couple of days after I did this I received a call from someone in the president's office and they agreed to repair it at no cost.


----------



## blue six (Nov 15, 2013)

Cheers brohmank, I'll give that a try.

blue six


----------



## romanlance (Aug 4, 2013)

*Good news.*

I also was compensated through the presidents office andmy filler pipe was requested by Transport Canada for inspection. The pipe is now in the hands of the President of Nissan Canada. I think this forum has demonstrated the power of many and the importance of perseverance when you believe you are right.


----------



## Bob-Ottawa (Nov 22, 2013)

brohmank said:


> Send an email to the president of Nissan Canada and cc Transport Canada's recalls division. A couple of days after I did this I received a call from someone in the president's office and they agreed to repair it at no cost.


Hello brohmank 

I have the exact same issue with my nissan X-trial 2005 and I would like to know how how did you get the email of the president of Nissan Canada and if they did repair it or not , Should I contact the dealer from I bought the car here in Ottawa ? Any suggestions ? 
Thank you


----------



## nuke (Aug 9, 2004)

My experience echoed brohmank's
The work was done on October 31, $941.00
I only got around to emailing president with a copy to transport Canada last week. Received a call from the quality supervisor at head office two days later telling me a full refund had been authorized and that my dealership service manager would call shortly. Dealership called the next business day and i went in the following day to have the credit applied to my credit card.
My email to president (format for employees is [email protected]) included a photo of the part, a link to a site that identified the world wide recall in 2006 and a scan of my invoice together with a request for some good will consideration.

I don't recommend you go through dealer as there seems to be nothing they can do as there is no recall (yet). Be sure to copy transport canada and fill out the defect form on their database. Quite impressed by the rapid and fair response by the president of Nissan Canada.


----------



## blue six (Nov 15, 2013)

Happy ending here too, nuke. My leaking filler tube was replaced yesterday at Nissan's expense. Like everyone else, my conversations with the 1-800 Customer Service folks went nowhere - notwithstanding the various sound arguments in favour of Nissan Canada footing the bill, it boiled down to "there's no recall, sorry, over to you." What made the difference was the service manager at my dealership - he took the time to hear me out, ran it up the tech/service chain, and persevered in the face of some initial push-back. Very happy with this outcome, and in my case at least, no need to go right to the top in head office.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Mmm, makes me wonder if and when mine will go on our 2006? I guess ethically I can only complain to Nissan and Transport Canada if and when it goes, but with a recall in every other part of the world I would think its an eventuality rather than a possibility.
I like Nissan's and have driven nothing but since 1998 when I leased my first Altima, but I must admit I have never liked the dealership and specifically the service department. I honestly think they like to throw parts at problems rather than getting to the bottom of it and actually repairing something. 
Anybody have any idea why this part rusts out? Is it just humidity on what looks like a defective coating on a seam? Can this be rustproofed? I know Nissan wants to increase sales in Canada, I would strongly suggest that they should start taking a little pride in ensuring the longevity of their cars rather than just allowing a sour taste to be left in the mouths of people who have been loyal to the brand (if not their service dept) for many years.


----------



## blue six (Nov 15, 2013)

quadraria10 said:


> Mmm, makes me wonder if and when mine will go on our 2006? I guess ethically I can only complain to Nissan and Transport Canada if and when it goes, but with a recall in every other part of the world I would think its an eventuality rather than a possibility.
> I like Nissan's and have driven nothing but since 1998 when I leased my first Altima, but I must admit I have never liked the dealership and specifically the service department. I honestly think they like to throw parts at problems rather than getting to the bottom of it and actually repairing something.
> Anybody have any idea why this part rusts out? Is it just humidity on what looks like a defective coating on a seam? Can this be rustproofed? I know Nissan wants to increase sales in Canada, I would strongly suggest that they should start taking a little pride in ensuring the longevity of their cars rather than just allowing a sour taste to be left in the mouths of people who have been loyal to the brand (if not their service dept) for many years.


I had just over 130,000 km on my 2005 when the tube failed, and have been operating in a less corrosive environment than you I expect. You may be on borrowed time. If you notice a strong smell of gas after refueling, and it persists for a while, that's an indication you've got a problem developing. When you see a small puddle of gas under the car, just inboard of the left rear wheel, after refueling, you have a hole.

I doubt you can forestall things with rustproofing. The point of failure seems to out of sight and inaccessible, above a bracket used to bolt the tube assembly to the bottom of the car. See the photos posted by nuke. I suspect it's a spot where mud, moisture and road salt will naturally accumulate.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer Blue Six and all the best for the Holiday Season!
So far no leaking gas, no smell and no check engine light. I asked about rustproofing because I had it done this summer on ours at Can Tire, and the stuff they use is supposed to seal and stop rust to a certain extent. Must admit it was great for suspension, eliminated a couple of squeaks. 
I noted elsewhere that the recall was done in June 2006. Ours was assembled in Sept 06, I would like to think that Nissan having been aware of the potential issue would not have then installed the same problematic part in a new build after that date. Or, is that naive and wishful thinking on my part?.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

i see your on the other side of the river Im in ottawa, and had mine replaced about 1.5 2 years a go, Nissan Canada told me basically to go pound sand when i asked them to cover it .


----------



## Snowyfox (Jan 21, 2014)

In the UK all recalls are recorded by VOSA and other government departments follow this link to find out more.

Recall Details for NISSAN - T30 - X-TRAIL

As mentioned earlier Nissan can tell you if your vehicle has had all recalls carried out just by using the chassis number.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Imac or should I say howdy neighbor...
I am hoping it doesn't happen to mine. Is yours a 2005 or 2006? Ours is a Bonivista Edition which was built in late 2006 after the recall date. So I am hoping it doesn't affect ours. The gas that does evaporate is due to my having a bit of a heavy right foot, lol.


----------



## barrypeers (Mar 17, 2014)

Late in December 2013 I wrote to Nissan Canada and also to Transport Canada about this issue. Received calls back from both and they both were polite and positive about potential resolution, at least for me as an individual. Called Nissan back today (March 17) and "Luck of the Irish" they said a national recall letter was being sent out soon to all affected Canadian X-Trail owners. Make sure that your current coordinates are up-to-date with Nissan so that you receive the letter. It seems that the power and persistence of the members of this forum has paid off! 

With over 203,000 kms on the clock, still going strong,
Barry


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info Barry. I just checked and sure enough there is a recall notice since Feb 6 2014 with Transport Canada. Affects roughly 22,000 sold here. Quick research on my end shows Nissan having sold approx 26,000, so it leaves about 4,000 possibly not being recalled. I am hoping that we are among that group, seeing our Bonavista was built after the recall notice that was sent to the rest of the world in June 2006. I will try to find out this morning.
I am not too sure what to think about this though. Something is wrong with Nissan Canada. They have been aware of this for 7 to 8 years, and they somehow pretended Canadian models were not affected. Do they really care so little about their customers and their own reputation for reliability and quality? Its ridiculous, to have the President wanting to increase market share, while at the same time having a policy that guarantees pissed off clients to the point they will slam the brand to everyone they know, and will never buy another Nissan again.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok just checked with Nissan and the good news is ours will not be part of the recall. Which is good news as this way the car doesn't have to waste a day or two at the dealership, and further, because it indicates that Nissan used the revamped fuel neck/line for Bonivista editions that were built after June 2006. My apologies to Nissan for doubting...


----------



## RangerRay (Oct 10, 2013)

Good to know. Has anyone received a letter in the mail yet? Can I just call my dealership up and get them to replace it if I have not received a letter?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Not sure about the dealership, but you could call Nissan Canada and if you give them you VIN they can tell you if you are part of the recall, and most likely, how to proceed.
Let us know what you find out.


----------



## appletree14 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I hope they send the recall letter soon. I'm having the issue with my crappy 2006 Xtrail.

ANYONE HAVE ISSUES WITH BROKEN TRANSFER CASE? COST ME $4,000 TO FIX - AND VEHICLE ONLY HAD ~ 120,000 KMS. Everything is breaking down - costing me too much to fix... I will never buy another Nissan again.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sad to hear appletree. That was a bad break to have to replace your transfer case? Do you know what was wrong with it? Had you ever changed or checked its gear oil? I personally do not believe that dealers or any quick change oil place would ever actually check it voluntarily, as its not that easy to access. One of the drags of an awd vehicle is that you have more parts that can potentially go wrong. I assume it was a Nissan dealership who charged you 4K. Did they tell you if it was a bearing within that went bad, or if there was no gear oil inside due to a leaking seal? Did you check with any other mechanic for a better price. Quick check on internet shows used X trail transfer cases going for 350 to 750. Rebuild kits are also available. Not to make you feel bad but I suspect if you could save on your repair and maintenance costs you might feel better about your X trail. What else has been breaking down?
On ours since we have had it since 62,000Kms, and are now at 131,000
Its only failed to start one time and that was this winter at -38 with the original battery.
I changed the battery happy with the original that had lasted 7.5 years.
I have had one rear brake caliper replaced, as well as both front and rear pads and rotors. I also had the parking brake cables and pads replaced. I have had to replace both rear wheel bearings once, both tie rod ends, and quite recently both front control arms. in fact the only repair we have had that is not normally a wear item, was the blower fan going bad. Fortunately with this forum and others, I was able to fix it myself for a total cost of $15. The dealership wanted over $1,000 in parts and labour to fix it.
Anyway I am happy to say, it's driving like new. I am hoping it can stay that way for a good while.


----------



## Snowyfox (Jan 21, 2014)

Sorry to hear you had such a big problem Apple. I must admit to not having heard of anyone losing a transfer box on an Xy. 

I had a Range Rover a few year ago which I drove north after picking it up and I had not checked the transfer box and it blew on the motorway at 70 mph without warning, no oil 

My point being how long have you had the car, and do you know it was well maintained before hand ? Like all cars the X-Trail needs good regular servicing as I am sure you know, just maybe the previous owners did not.


----------



## appletree14 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Quadraria. The vehicle just started making a loud clicking sound - luckily I was just making a slow turn and not when it was going high speed. I had to get it towed to the dealership. They assess it and told me the transfer case was broken. They said it was likely caused by the car being locked in 4-wheel drive too much. They just told me to place it on "Auto-lock" instead. I should of checked it with another shop, but I just didn't have time and needed the car fixed. They keep telling me that this broken transfer case is unusual and Xtrails are very good vehicles.

In additional to several other problems (I won't go into details), the filler tube must have rusted away a half year ago - that's when I noticed the car smelling like fuel everytime I filled. I just started noticing a puddle of gas underneath the tank when I fill up.

I just need to get a new vehicle (not a Nissan).


----------



## appletree14 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks Snowyfox, it's a 2006 X trail - I'm the original owner and it's pretty well maintained. I followed the service maintenance schedule and did everything they recommended. 

What happened when the transfer case broke while going 70 mph? Hope it didn't cause a serious accident!


----------



## bhil (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone! I think this thread is just about to save me a whole lot of money since I just had this problem on my 2005 X-trail and was about to pay $700 to get it fixed.

My contribution to the thread: for everyone's reference, here is a link to the Transport Canada Recall.


----------



## bhil (Apr 3, 2014)

So much for me saving money, after the dealership looked it up by VIN, apparently my X-trail isn't one of the ones covered. :crying:

Hopefully the recall link helps some other people though.


----------



## appletree14 (Mar 27, 2014)

BHIL: Don't believe the dealership. Call NISSAN CANADA to confirm the VIN.


----------



## bhil (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks appletree I just did that and it is covered.

She said the letters are being mailed out in April to both dealerships and owners, and once the letter is received there should be no issues getting it fixed under the recall.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Bhil how about letting us know the dealer's name who was so quick to tell you that yours was not covered, despite the fact that yours experienced the very defect which the recall is to correct. Maybe we could set up a Nissan dealer hall of shame and let people know to steer clear of places that will straight out lie to their customers.
As for anybody who had the repair done before the announcement in Canada, I believe you are entitled to a refund. Its not as if Nissan was completely unaware given that they were recalled everywhere except Canada back in 2006.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer Appletree. I am curious if what the dealer told you coincides with actual fact. Did you drive the X Trail in Lock mode on dry pavement with any kind of regularity? Otherwise did you off road much in it, especially through deep water? Was the transfer case gear oil ever changed?
I am also curious what model 2006 you have and its build date? As I mentioned earlier in this thread our Bonavista was built in Aug 2006 which is post original recall date, and supposedly was built with the updated filler tube. I am curious as to the recall production dates, and if any Bonavista's were included. Sad to hear you have had so many problems with yours. Anything else of significance that others might want to keep an eye out for.

Normally with a vehicle that is pushing 8 years of age I would be thinking about getting rid of it, before it becomes unreliable. At the moment though it drives, brakes and handles like new. And it's even better handling with 225 55 17 summer tires. There doesn't seem to be anything better in the market to replace it with unless you are a fan of the CVT transmission. Admittedly I haven't tried the latest Rogues/X Trail, only that of a 2009 Rogue which I didn't like. I think the suspension set up in the X Trail is better than what is to be found in the Rogue.


----------



## bhil (Apr 3, 2014)

I don't want to come right out and put a dealership's name up, but I'm in Regina, SK and there's only one dealer in the city...


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Bhil,
Given the fact that Dilawry's own dealerships all over this country and for different makes, I do not see why you are resistant. If Dilawry Nissan in Regina stated that they looked up your Vin specifically for the filler tube recall, how do they explain that their so called research provided a wrong and misleading answer?


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Received yesterday a letter from Nissan Canada telling me they will replace thefuel filler neck.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm Calling Nissan Canada this morning, I had the work done two years a go to fix this issue, so if they say im not covered I'll be providing my receipt with the work and asking to be covered. lets see how this goes.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

Called Nissan Canada, I'm part of the recall, I need to see a dealer to start the reimbursement process


----------



## feedback1 (May 15, 2014)

Same for me. I just went to the dealer to get my money back. They gave me an appointment to verify that what I had done was the same as the subject of the recall. Also, they want to be sure the safety issue has been solved. They said they would reimburse me after confirming all is okay. They also said they would not be charging me for this check.


----------



## remydiva (May 16, 2014)

*me too*

I'm in Vancouver and just got the letter today for my 2005 (recall is for 2004-2005). will make appointment for next week after long weekend. I have 65K on mine.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

Another update, spoke to the dealer, they said they would give me my money back but still wanted to do the work on the car and then submit the claim. Now I think this is sketchy as the dealer only gets paid by Nissan Canada if they do the work so they want to do the work to get their money, but i just want my money from the first time I told them this is a problem haha.

I'll Probably call Nissan Canada again to confirm this is the procedure they should be taking.


----------



## feedback1 (May 15, 2014)

Update for me: The dealer said they needed to install the whole new kit for the recall because it had a different part number from the one I had replaced 2 years ago. They said they have to put in the current kit for liability reasons, and to be sure that all the parts were replaced. They did the work and didn't charge of course.

They also put on my bill that I would still be refunded for my previous work. This involves a cheque (from Nissan Canada I assume) and would take 4-6 weeks to process. They sent the paperwork in to Nissan for the refund. Now I'm just waiting.


----------



## appletree14 (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally got it replaced. I have read that Nissan had known about this problem over a decade over. There were recalls around the world except Canada. Nissan, if you're reading this: Why wasn't Canada part of the recall for a known problem? Interestingly, my filler tube must have rusted away last year - because I noticed a fuel smell everytime I fill up. I took it in to my dealership and requested them to check for a leak due to the smell. They checked it out and told me they couldn't find a fuel leak. But I know there IS a leak because I can smell it. Then, I noticed a puddle of gas on the ground when I fill up... that's when I started researching and found this forum.

I'm amazed that the dealership didn't tell me the "gas leak" may be caused by the rusted fillertube - that Nissan had issued recalls on the Xtrail around the world. Maybe they just didn't know. But, really - it is their business to know these things. They work on these cars everyday. 

I have lost complete trust in Nissan and will never ever buy another vehicle from them - and I will do my best to tell everyone not to buy a Nissan.


----------



## stansens (Jul 12, 2014)

*Xtrail fuel filler neck Canada recall*

All Nissan Xtrails in Canada are now covered under a recall for fuel filler neck replacement. Having my 2005 done on July 17, 2014 free of charge. Hope this helps.
John S.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi John
When you say all x trails are now covered, is this something you know for sure? When I called Nissan a few months ago, I was told our 2006 Bonavista was not part of the recall.
They said it wasn't in the VIN range that was being recalled. If you know anything different please let me and this forum know.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Appletree I can only agree with you. Sad thing is other brand dealerships do this as well. Reminds of the fact they have never heard of their blower motors going bad, and then I go on the forums and find out this affects numerous models of Nissans. Service advisers must be trained to never make comments that would imply knowledge of a defect. Sadly it ruins their credibility in my eyes, and I find I get better more honest service elsewhere.


----------



## esberelias (Jan 30, 2014)

The PO of my X-Trail got the letter a week after i bought the x-trail from him.. nice guy called me and told me to take it in


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just got my 2006 LE done at the dealership under the recall, it came up in their system as being covered.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess I will call Nissan again. Curious what your build date is d2b2? Ours was built after the original recall in the rest of the world in july 06.


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Applewood Nissan in Surrey is who first mentioned the recall to me and then I ended up getting it done at North Vancouver Nissan (who were super friendly, great service there).

Hmm! How do I find out my build date? Maybe on the original purchase paperwork/receipt or something?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

To find your build date look at the sticker on the frame at the bottom of the driver's door side. It also has your vin number and original tire and rim size. It's at the top of this. Manufacturing date on our is 7/06-- hence july 2006. Which is why I figure ours is not part of recall, as they had changed the part then and issued a recall elsewhere in the world.

Anyway, I will call Nissan again just in case John was correct, and I will also remove the rear drivers side wheel and the protective plastic cover in front of the gas line tube and have a look at mine. Might even spray a little additional rustproofing depending upon what I see.
But so far no prob or smells.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The recall costs nothing, but having to deal with their findings under the car gets me annoyed.
They saw my muffler a bit rusty and "suggested" to change it before it gets worse. My rear brakes had 2mm left on them, it needed asap replacement(they could do it right now, the wheel was out).
I was sick just looking at them trying to scare me as if the truck was about to explode.
That s how they make their money, but i am not a woman or an old man so do your job and give my car back (stealers).


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well at least it gives you a chance to have an inspection done. I always thank them and tell them my policy is never to have a repair done on the spot, but to give me an estimate.
Then I research and figure out if I will do it myself or find a mechanic to the work.
Re your muffler your best bet is to go to a junk yard that does repairs and welds.
Weak spot on the X trail muffler is the flange where the long pipe connects to the resonator. Just having the rot cut out and piped over will save you easily $500. Even a place like Speedy will not do this but instead tell you need to buy two sections of your exhaust system. Otherwise in my experience the muffler hangers can rust off and need re-welding. For $60 I had mine looked after a year and a half ago. Also put a clamp around the second cat heat shield that was vibrating.


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

Hey so I finally checked the manufacturing date on mine, an oldie by the looks of it! Manufactured in 07/06.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well that is interesting, so much for my theory. That means yours was built at exactly same time as our Bonavista. I called Nissan again and ours is not covered under the recall. What is curious to me is that they cannot give me any reason why, nor can they tell me if the fuel filler neck part number changed following the recall. At the dealership their data shows the same part number for the fuel neck installed in ours and that being used for those they are replacing. The parts guy found this surprising but he could find no replacement part number. My guess was that this meant Nissan had received a defective batch of parts, rather than I design problem per se.
From my understanding Nissan has recalled only half of the X trails sold in Canada. But there has never been an explanation as to why some and not others. I had been guessing that with the recall in Aussie and EU in June 06, a new part had been developed, but if yours build in July 06 was subject to the recall, my theory cannot be correct. Can anyone shed some light on this?
I called Nissan Canada again yesterday and while the woman on the phone was nice enough in manner, she was completely lacking any information.


----------



## liksmuzic (Oct 22, 2008)

I want to thank everyone on this forum for their input, I found out that my 2006 has the same problem after crawling under it this weekend. I will be calling Nissan Canada after this weekend and start the process.
Also about 2 years ago I had an independent muffler shop cut out the loop before the 
muffler because it had rusted out.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

HI Liksmuzic, glad to see you on the forum. I note you detected leaking or a gas smell. I am curious if you received a recall notice or confirmation that your 2006 is part of the recall?


----------



## zac3ne2nr (Jun 30, 2005)

There is a transport Canada recall on this. Does anyone know the statute of limitations on the dealer replacing the part, would they do it 7 years after the vehicle was sold?
Zac


Road Safety Recalls Database


----------



## liksmuzic (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi quadraria10, no I did not receive any notification about this recall.

I only found out about it by looking in this forum.

So this morning, I armed myself with the Transport Canada recall (number 2014030), and called Nissan Canada. After pressing 5, the call dropped off to nothing!
So I called the nearest dealer to me in Edmonton, talked to the service rep, she took my VIN number, and said..... Yes mine is part of the recall, and now my X-Trail is booked in on this Thursday!
It was actually easy and painless!
But until Thursday afternoon the story is not over, so I will post again Friday with 
the results


----------



## liksmuzic (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello Zac3ne2nr, I bought my X-Trail March 2006, so its been 8 yrs 6 months.
It seems the recall is kind of a well, if someone has problems, we will fix it, but 
they don't seem to be advertising it.

So its thanks to forums such as this one, that the word gets out!

So thanks again for this forum!


----------



## zac3ne2nr (Jun 30, 2005)

Please keep us updated.
cheers
Zac


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I spoke to Transport Canada. Not all X trails are being recalled. Only those within a certain range of VIN number. If memory serves its all those between 7 and 200,009 or thereabouts. Supposedly later numbers had a non defective filler tube installed. For what its worth, apparently this forum was quite influential in the decision making process. So way to go to all who contributed.


----------



## liksmuzic (Oct 22, 2008)

So I got my X-Trail back from the Nissan dealer.
I will crawl under the vehicle later to see what all got replaced.
I only wish I would have taken pictures of the old one.
But its all done, and all I had to do was give them an autograph!

They went ahead a did a quick inspection, no charge to me, and said, my coolant, brakes, fluids were dirty, they suggested I go ahead and do serpentine belt replacement, brake flush, Coolant Flush, power steering flush, 4X4 Service, transmission flush, and a induction Service and oil filter, and this for a mere.....
$1505.00!!!

I politely declined, thanked them for the warranty service, and went to the gas station, and topped up the tank, and will check it later tonight.

As far as the extra service, well, I do a lot of my own, and now have found a good small local owner garage, that I will take it to for service I cannot do.
And will check out all this work in the electronic service manual I have....

So there ya go!

I am a happy camper now!!


----------



## d2b2 (Aug 4, 2014)

d2b2 said:


> Hey so I finally checked the manufacturing date on mine, an oldie by the looks of it! Manufactured in 07/06.


I just want to apologize, I was reading the recent posts on this thread and noticed that I typo'd my production date! I thought I'd correct myself now to avoid leading to any confusion for you, Quadraria, and anyone else going forward.

My build date, with the filler neck covered under warranty was 07/*05*


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for the update d2b2-- my mystery is solved!

And thanks for reminding me about dealer prices liksmuzic. If you do most of it yourself you can effectively pay yourself $200 or $ 300 an hour. What is induction service? A can of stp fuel injector cleaner??? Flush tranny? Drain and fill yes, but no power flushing. Frankly same thing goes for radiator and power steering fluid *its same as tranny fluid. 4x4 service is transfer case and rear diff gear oil change.
Off top of my head changing trans fluid twice will require about 9 or 10 quarts of fluid. Will leave sufficient to suck out fair bit of old power steering fluid and replace it with tranny oil leftover.
Gear oil for transfer case and rear diff will require approx 1 litre of gear oil. 
Coolant requires one jug of unmixed prestone.
Serpentine belt costs about $20.
Anyway the joke is total product costs for the services they recommend would run you less than $200 total. Max 5 hours work and most competent mechanics in a properly equipped shop would be able to do it all in about 3 hours. The brake bleeding would take longest. Which reminds me, its the one thing I have never done to ours. 
Must admit changing the transmission fluid was surprisingly easy. Even easier than changing your oil. Rear diff is easy as well. Transfer case harder to get at.
By the way what did they mean by dirty? Had you ever had any of these changed?


----------



## liksmuzic (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, the warranty part of the paperwork was all computer printed.
The estimates of what I supposedly needed was all hand written on a piece of paper.
So looking at it again, that could be injector cleaning.

The only thing that was really touched or added to was the brake fluid.
2 years ago I had a rear brake caliper seized, and the local garage I have been dealing at said it was cheaper for them to rebuild it than to replace it, because there was no jobber part for it.

With only 108600 kms on it, and the only 4X4 its ever does is in the winter. For most of the winter we leave it in the Auto mode, and only when its really stormy, icy and deep snow it goes into Lock mode.

I won't say I don't believe in changing the fluids and what not, but I do believe that when its needed, higher mileage, pulling a trailer etc.

I have a chev pickup that I pull a holiday trailer with, and do change the transmission fluid and filter every few years, more often if I take longer trips.
But as far as brake fluid, well, I don't know. The drive belt, I inspected a couple of months ago when I changed oil, and according to the service manual, it was fine.
By the way, they quoted $75 for the belt!

I did change the spark plugs about a 1000 kms ago, but didn't really have to.
It seemed to smooth out the idle a bit, but that may have been my imagination.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ok thanks for the response. Your mileage isn't that high, but your coolant is probably becoming acidic and changing it is cheap insurance. Failed to do it in our previous Honda Crv and overheating due to bad rad wound up destroying the transmission.
If you leave it in Auto all winter even when driving on dry pavement you will add wear to your transfer case, and as it only holds 350 ml or so of gear oil, its easy to wear it out. I only put it in Auto when driving in rain or snow. Lock on a washed out dirt road to the cottage or extreme conditions in winter when I am driving under 50kms per hour.
As for transmission, it will be even smoother with a drain and fill and even eliminated almost all vibration in the tranny when stopped at a light in drive.

Back from a Mazda dealer who changed my oil and if its any consolation to d2b2 a 2009 Cx7 was receiving a quote for 1600 plus tax for needed repairs which were one tie rod, one rear wheel bearing, rear brake pad replacement and hand brake adjustment and... fixing leaking rear differential!!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Re the belt--- was the 75 just for belt or did it include installation. Rock Auto shows a good number of choices for under 20$. Havent changed ours yet as its still looks fine. I do give it a blast of belt conditioner once a year or so and have done so for the past few years. When I do replace guess I won't be buying it from the dealer.


----------



## liksmuzic (Oct 22, 2008)

About the 4X4, I thought I had read that the computer engages an electric clutch that
puts the rear wheel into play. I can't remember where I read that.
But I will check the fluid replacement......myself!

Also I will check on the coolant, same for my truck.

Is there some kind of test that can be done on the coolant to check the acidity?

About the belt, the price of the belt was $75.00!, then 0.8 of an hour labor of $120.00 for a lovely total of $195.00
Then now most shops add either 10% to 15% of the total parts as shop supplies.


----------



## rgp1000 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't have an x-trail, but found this thread very insightful and informative. seriously hope I don't have an issue like that, seems so cut and dry but still took years to recall.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Liksmuzic, Yes you can buy test strips to check the acidity of your coolant. Thing to remember is that your coolant deteriorates over time. Leave it too long and it will damage your rad, water pump and seals. Then you will have lots of particulates which can clog your rad or thermostat, or so I believe. I never bothered with test strips, because I think they were almost the same price as a jug of undiluted prestone. Of course they are sold in packs of 50, which adds to the expense. I am sure a garage might be willing to sell you one or two for a dollar or two, but all you are doing is postponing the inevitable. I changed mine at 100,000kms a couple of years ago. Will do it again next summer when I hit 150,000 even though I used new lifetime coolant!

And Rgp1000, you are right about wondering why it took years here when the exact same problem was recalled in 2006 in Australia, England, Japan, not sure about other countries.
I guess they figured they could lay the blame on road salt here and try and avoid responsibility. Actually I am kind of surprised nobody from Nissan ever responds in this forum. I really think they are missing the boat when it comes to any form of dialogue with their customers.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Just called up the Victoria dealership. VIN is on the list and replacement is a go. Easy peasy, set for service this Thursday. Will update re any dire warnings of imminent death I receive.


----------



## liksmuzic (Oct 22, 2008)

I looked underneath the car, and noticed a few new nuts in places that I didn't think were connected to replacing the lines.
When I find the info in my service lit, I will pass it on.

Quadraria10, I wanted to ask, where do you get rid of the used anti-freeze?
My used oil goes to a recycle place, but how do they recycle the anti-freeze?
How does the garage deal with it?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi, you can drop off any and all fluids at any Canadian Tire.


----------



## liksmuzic (Oct 22, 2008)

Sounds good!
Thanks for the information


----------



## feedback1 (May 15, 2014)

*Refunded, finally*



feedback1 said:


> Update for me: The dealer said they needed to install the whole new kit for the recall because it had a different part number from the one I had replaced 2 years ago. They said they have to put in the current kit for liability reasons, and to be sure that all the parts were replaced. They did the work and didn't charge of course.
> 
> They also put on my bill that I would still be refunded for my previous work. This involves a cheque (from Nissan Canada I assume) and would take 4-6 weeks to process. They sent the paperwork in to Nissan for the refund. Now I'm just waiting.


After 4 months waiting, I got my refund cheque from the dealer. They got the approval (and their dealer refund from Nissan Canada) and then issued a cheque to me for what I paid about 2 years back now.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Feedback, glad to hear Nissan refunded your money. But your post adds to my confusion. 
Our X trail bonavista is not being recalled because it supposedly has the upgraded part. Said part dates from 2006. So why when they replaced yours would they have not used the upgraded part? Your experience suggests that in the past 2 years Nissan has come up with another part upgrade that was not available a couple of years ago.
I do not understand this recall in Canada. First it took years to acknowledge, in spite of the fact that there was a recall in most other markets where the vehicle was sold in 2006. At the time Nissan assured everyone that Canadian X trails were not affected. Now they have declared that most are affected, with some exceptions such as ours. My problem is no one, neither Nissan canada phone line or a dealer service adviser can tell me why this is. What I am told is that I should consider ourselves lucky that we don't need the fix?
So was it a defective batch of parts, or was it a defective design?


----------



## feedback1 (May 15, 2014)

Hi quadraria, I think I can answer you since I asked similar questions when I went to my dealer.

When I had mine replaced after a pinhole (engine light) about 2 years ago, they did use the upgraded part. In fact, I only went back this year expecting to get the refund and be on my way. Adviser thought so too at first.

Since this was a recall however, there was a safety concern that needed to be addressed per the manufacturer (and I presume Transport Canada). The letter to dealers said that they had to use parts kit XXX for the repair or there could be liability issues. The dealership could not confirm if the prescribed recall parts kit used identical parts to the ones they used in the previous repair because the kit had a special part number ("may contain more than just the filler neck, like modified hardware"). Ultimately, they were responsible to use the kit as provided so they re-did the repair, per the recall letter. They couldn't risk the liability if something went wrong with my car in future. In the end, I didn't pay for anything.

In your situation, if you're not part of the recall, there should not be a problem. If you get a pin-hole in the next year or two, I'd argue about this, but if your parts were already improved in 2006, you should be fine. FYI, my X-Trail is a 2005.

As for the source of the defect, I don't know. Could be a different supplier to Nissan, bad batch, poor initial design or whatever. Photos I saw online showed rust down the side of the filler tube so you could try looking in your wheel well and near your gas tank for that. Good luck.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have been meaning to remove the drivers side rear wheel and undo the clips of the plate that covers it and give it a thorough look and maybe give it some additional rustproofing. I have seen the pics you refer and the problem looks to be rust on a weld. Hence my confusion bad batch of parts or a redesigned part to correct known problem. I guess it doesn't matter, but I suspect that the fuel line on ours gets covered in salty snow and ice and that the plastic plate covering keeps it in there nice. If the car is garaged in winter and the tube gets repeatedly exposed to melting salty water and slush, I would think its likely that it will corrode and rust over time. Time will tell...


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

feedback1 said:


> Hi quadraria, I think I can answer you since I asked similar questions when I went to my dealer.
> 
> When I had mine replaced after a pinhole (engine light) about 2 years ago, they did use the upgraded part. In fact, I only went back this year expecting to get the refund and be on my way. Adviser thought so too at first.
> 
> ...


This is my story as well, but now since its been replaced i smell gas again and get the evap engine light code( which i never had after the replaced it the first time), im just too lazy to go back and get them to fix it again because im frankly done with the car and dealer, So I'm going to ride it out as long as i can


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Imac
Sorry to hear. But it must be guaranteed. You should go back one last time, and then forever leave the dealer behind. Good luck with it.


----------



## kj97p (Dec 22, 2014)

ninja27 said:


> Fellow Canadians,
> 
> anyone experience a leaking fuel filler neck? I have a 2006 Nissan X-trail and every time I go fill up some gas, I observe a few drops dripping from underneath the car.
> 
> ...


Check my comments a couple of min's earlier. I am going at them hard.
Fumes = explosions (static electricity / bad alternator what ever, could be the guy beside you at the pump)
97 that is new to me first try at gas =2.3 ltrs. on ground until I realized it was me.


----------



## kj97p (Dec 22, 2014)

kj97p said:


> Check my comments a couple of min's earlier. I am going at them hard.
> Fumes = explosions (static electricity / bad alternator what ever, could be the guy beside you at the pump)
> 97 that is new to me first try at gas =2.3 ltrs. on ground until I realized it was me.


Nissan USA recall # 1997 Nissan Pathfinder Fuel System, Gasoline Recall 07V435000


----------



## GordieHowl9 (Jan 10, 2015)

I saw the Nissan Canada recall for the X-Trail filler neck last January , talked to my Nissan dealership in Winnipeg who were not aware of it . After 10min of searching with my help they found it but said it would be a couple of months before the recall replacement could be performed. I haven't got around to returning , i will try to book an appointment and advise you asap .


----------



## hiway2002 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hi everyone, I've just got a 2006 Exy with 83K on clock... I'm in New Zealand and the car was imported from Japan (by a local dealer). I checked on the web and initially thought the fuel neck leaking issue only happened to those manufactured between 2001 and 2004, but from this thread seems a lot of 2005 and 2006 ones are affected as well. As it's still in the warranty by the dealer, how can I proactively check if the fuel neck has started or will go bad, and possibly get it covered under the warranty? Thanks guys!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum hiway2002. I have a 2006 as well, however its not affected by the recall and I have not had problems with filler neck tube. To check it visually you would want to remove the rear wheel on the right hand. You will be able to see the tube coming down from your gas cap inlet. There is a plastic shield that covers it with some pull clips. Just pry the tops of them up and then pull it off and you will be able to examine it to see if the coating has come up and if rust spots are eating in to the welds. You should be able to find pictures earlier in this thread that will give you an idea what to look for. Hope its fine.


----------



## hiway2002 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks so much quadraria10 for the valuable info. Mine has the fuel filler door at the left hand side, should I then remove the rear wheel on the LEFT to check? Also just out of interest what's your exy model? T30 or T31? And what's the mileage? It seems a lot of got the issue discovered from 120K... Many thanks!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Oops...yes its on left hand side. I was going to say driver's side initially, but then got confused if that was right side or left side considering yours was from Japan. So yes remove the left wheel.
Mine is a T30 and I have 145,000 kms on it. The recall in Canada is based upon Vin number and mine is not included. Apparently I have the updated tube already in place. Had a look at mine when changing to winter tires and it looked fine. Hopefully yours is good as well.
Finally which side is driver's side in NZ? All the best from Canada!


----------



## hiway2002 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks quadraria10, and to you as well! Yes seems yours has passed the 'tricky' mileage and you should be reassured! I will check mine's manufacture month/year tonight. FYI driver is on right in NZ, hence so many imports from Japan as no need to modify at all


----------



## hiway2002 (Dec 25, 2014)

Hmm... interestingly I couldn't find the build date on the car... Only saw the tyre pressure figures on the door frame. However by the Chassis ID I found its month of production was Dec 2005 although it was registered as a 2006. So, looks like it would be prone to the leaky fuel filler neck issue. I called Nissan dealer here today, and got a quote for nearly NZ$600 for the whole job (tube + install). I need to talk to the dealer who sold me the car.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi hiway,
I don't know that it affects them all, but my understanding was that there was recall in most markets where the x trail was sold. Here is info from australia
Nissan—T30 X-Trail
PRA number: 2006/8492
Date published: 16th May 2006
Product information
Product description
What are the defects?
The Fuel Filler Tube may rust at the tube mounting bracket as a result of the plating and painting (powder coating) which may have been insufficiently applied. If a pinhole is formed by progression of the rust, fuel may leak when fully refueling the fuel tank.
What are the hazards?
Fire.
Where the product was sold
Nationally
Supplier
Nissan Motor Company (Australia) Pty Ltd
What should consumers do?
All owners will be contacted by mail. Contact your local dealer.
Other regulator reference numbers
R0513

Mine was built after that recall date but seeing yours was not its probably included though maybe it was done in Japan. If you are near the sea or anywhere that is prone to causing rust, then I would guess you are at risk. Good luck.


----------



## breakwater (Feb 1, 2015)

*X-Trail Gas Filler Pipe*

Consumer Reports, March 2015 issue in the Canada Extra Section under Recalls, the following is published: "2005-2006 Nissan X-Trail, The fuel filler pipe may corrode and become perforated. That may result in a fuel tank leak. Models 22,245 vehicles. What to do Have the dealer replace the fuel filler pipe".


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess you didn't bother reading this thread. Yes, a Nissan dealer will replace your fuel filler neck pipe if its among those recalled. Call Nissan Canada with your Vin number and they will tell you if yours is included.


----------



## lmac (Mar 21, 2011)

I still smell slight gas smell only when tank is full, dealer said no way they would make a mistake when doing it can i need to come in for a full diagnostic check for the 120 or what ever it is, i laughed i dont get a CEL so im good.


----------



## tinkerbell7 (Mar 17, 2016)

The recall is now out for the x trail fuel filler tube. Go to Nissan dealer with receipt and get reimbursed by warranty department.


----------



## tinkerbell7 (Mar 17, 2016)

*fuel filler neck on x trail*

I hope that everyone knows that there is a recall for this issue now. It was recalled in June 2014 in Canada. However, if you are like me, you would have just received the Nissan letter in the mail just last week. As well, for all of you that had to pay for this out of pocket, you can be reimbursed by the warranty department at Nissan. Take the receipt for the repair, including the part number, if you got it repaired somewhere other than Nissan, and give it to the dealership. They will send it off for you, as well they should.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Mine was done at the end of the summer,last year.


----------



## NBXtrail (Mar 15, 2016)

My local dealer called me and replaced mine . I don't always go to the dealer for service. I change my own oil fix all the small stuff. I never buy parts from them. I source all my parts on eBay and local parts places. There shop rate is the same as every other shop in town .


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I just got a call today from the previous owner saying that he just got the recall notice in the mail. Thankfully, he's a nice guy, but sadly I bought the car from him a year ago and Nissan Canada still doesn't know about the ownership change. Not sure who to blame: Province of Ontario or Nissan. Ontario was on time sending my license sticker renewal form to the right name and address. :wtf:

I guess that should be a lesson/warning to all new X Trail owners: don't count on getting a notice


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Who to blame? All you have to do is call or contact Nissan Canada and let them know you are the new owner. How can they know when a vehicle is sold and changes ownership? Privacy laws would preclude the DMV from sending such info to Nissan.
Anyhow the recall is for the vehicle, so you just need to call them or a dealer and they will instruct you on the way to proceed and get it done. FYI, I contacted them over a year ago and was told ours was not included in the recall (Bonavista like yours), but got the letter last month and now it is included... Mine is not leaking, and based upon all your krown rust proofing I doubt yours is. I plan to get around to it sometime in the late spring or summer.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Who to blame? All you have to do is call or contact Nissan Canada and let them know you are the new owner. How can they know when a vehicle is sold and changes ownership? Privacy laws would preclude the DMV from sending such info to Nissan.
> Anyhow the recall is for the vehicle, so you just need to call them or a dealer and they will instruct you on the way to proceed and get it done. FYI, I contacted them over a year ago and was told ours was not included in the recall (Bonavista like yours), but got the letter last month and now it is included... Mine is not leaking, and based upon all your krown rust proofing I doubt yours is. I plan to get around to it sometime in the late spring or summer.


Actually, Transport Canada requires the provincial DMV's to provide current registration information to the car manufacturers for TC ordered recalls. Not the same situation for voluntary manufacturer recalls....big difference. Public Safety always trumps privacy and that's why TC recalls are always safety related, not consumer protection oriented (like lemon laws) I've always received TC recall notices direct from the manufacturers on every second hand car I've ever owned without doing anything. I had a bunch of air bag recall notices over the last few years on a number of cars where I was the 2nd, 3rd or even 4th owner.

I haven't had an issue, probably because that Krown stuff gets everywhere! First car I've had where I got all the receipts dating back to the original purchase and KNOW that it was rust proofed every year, oil changed on time for it's entire life, etc. You get very dirty doing ANYTHING on this Exxy, but man.....there's no rust.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

''Actually, Transport Canada requires the provincial DMV's to provide current registration information to the car manufacturers for TC ordered recalls.''
That is news to me. Maybe in an ideal world, but I dont think its actually the case. Its Transport Canada that issues the notice, and it requires manufacturers to contact owners. I dont think each province keeps a rolling list of used car sales by make and model, and then sends monthly or whatever period updates to each manufacturer with name and address info of each new owner. For sure its not the case in Quebec. Best move is always to call the manufacturer and have them register you as the new proprietor.

Here from Transport Canada's site
http://wwwapps.tc.gc.ca/Saf-Sec-Sur/7/VRDB-BDRV/search-recherche/menu.aspx?lang=eng&WT.mc_id=ruppx

''It is recommended that owners contact the manufacturer or their local dealer to verify whether or not their vehicle is involved in a specific recall.''


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> ''Actually, Transport Canada requires the provincial DMV's to provide current registration information to the car manufacturers for TC ordered recalls.''
> That is news to me. Maybe in an ideal world, but I dont think its actually the case. Its Transport Canada that issues the notice, and it requires manufacturers to contact owners. I dont think each province keeps a rolling list of used car sales by make and model, and then sends monthly or whatever period updates to each manufacturer with name and address info of each new owner. For sure its not the case in Quebec. Best move is always to call the manufacturer and have them register you as the new proprietor.
> 
> Here from Transport Canada's site
> ...


Here
The Importance of Having Recalled Vehicles Repaired - Transport Canada

"According to the requirements of the Motor Vehicle Safety Act, motor vehicle manufacturers are responsible for notifying vehicle owners when a safety-related defect has been identified in one or more of their vehicle models."

"Vehicle manufacturers obtain the names and addresses of the owners of their vehicles from two main sources. For newer vehicles, manufacturers use buyer warranty registrations. For older vehicles, whose owners may have moved or that may have been resold, companies rely on provincial motor vehicle registration records"

Most of my Quebec Plated Friends got mailed notices about the air bag recalls on various makes/models despite buying second hand or registering their cars with the manufacturer.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I stand corrected MikeHJ
But its still a bit unclear as the paragraph that follows what you quoted reads
''In order to make it as easy as possible for a company to contact you, we recommend that, when moving, you inform the manufacturer of your vehicle of your new address. When purchasing a used vehicle, we urge you to register it with the manufacturer, by contacting either the company itself or one of its authorized dealers. In so doing, you can ensure that you will be notified promptly of any recall notices that may be issued in the future.''

Even if they might eventually reach you through provincial info, its a good practice to register yourself as the new owner of a used one with the company.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Even if they might eventually reach you through provincial info, its a good practice to register yourself as the new owner of a used one with the company.


It's not that big a deal now that I know they've expanded the recall. It is just that, when I bought the car, I checked the recall database and at that time, my Exxy wasn't included. I would probably not checked again if the guy I bought it off hadn't called me.

It ticks me off a bit to read that the recall was expanded in large part because Transport Canada was ticked off that Nissan was dragging its feet on the original recall. And here they are using outdated information to follow up.

On the Takata air bag recall, I got a mailed notice from Pontiac about my old Vibe and then a follow-up notice 4 months later when I hadn't done anything. And I was the third owner of a car that had been registered in 2 provinces and whose manufacturer wasn't even in business anymore!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Funny thing was, I checked as well over a year ago and mine wasn't covered. Strange thing is if you read the letter, it sounds like they will inspect and if needed they will replace. So I am unsure if I should rush in, when I know mine is not leaking at the moment. If the recall is just an inspection and I have it done what happens if it develops a leak in a year or two? Will they still replace it then? Its unclear to me if, like the airbag, it will be replaced automatically. Guess a phone call is in order.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Funny thing was, I checked as well over a year ago and mine wasn't covered. Strange thing is if you read the letter, it sounds like they will inspect and if needed they will replace. So I am unsure if I should rush in, when I know mine is not leaking at the moment. If the recall is just an inspection and I have it done what happens if it develops a leak in a year or two? Will they still replace it then? Its unclear to me if, like the airbag, it will be replaced automatically. Guess a phone call is in order.


That's my concern as well. I don't have a problem currently and if I take it in to be "inspected", am I then eliminated from having it replaced in the future? Makes me want to avoid having the inspection done until I know it will be replaced. Which defeats the whole point of a recall.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

Just got off the phone with a local Nissan Dealer.

He knew exactly what recall I was referring to as soon as I said "X Trail"

According to him, they originally were inspecting and replacing things if there was corrosion. Now, they are just replacing everything.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good to know. Thanks for sharing the info.


----------



## BNissan420 (May 26, 2019)

Nissan Canada is now doing the recall orders on the X trails for fuel filler pipe and passenger side air bag. I just had my 2005 X trail done May 13, 2019


----------



## BNissan420 (May 26, 2019)

I have a 2005 Nissan X Trail . Nissan Canada was ordered by Transport Canada in 2016 to fix the leaky fuel filler pipe and the passenger side air bag. Both recalls I had done May 13 , 2019


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Gald you got it done. The recall actually began almost 5 years ago and was extended 2 and a half years ago. I guess whoever owned yours previously never got around to it. Welcome to the forum.


----------

